# By Demand [March 2011]



## echoplxx (Jan 31, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com
for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--*only for DVD content*--
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list..*
*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
*Lectures and Courses:* academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* archive.org
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Note: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*

Hey guys how's it going? _So.._ people are demanding for loads of apps and tutorials but what about Games?? Post more demands for full games and game demos !!


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 31, 2011)

Please Add These Movies 
1)Pioneer One 
2)In Guantanamo
3)2men, 1war, 33 years on...
4)Zeitgeist: Moving Forward


----------



## echoplxx (Jan 31, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Please Add These Movies
> 1)Pioneer One
> 2)In Guantanamo
> 3)2men, 1war, 33 years on...
> 4)Zeitgeist: Moving Forward



Check out Feb DVD for Pioneer One


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2011)

where do we check feb DvD contents online?


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Jan 31, 2011)

PLZ can you provide GNACKTRACK ?:C_smile:


----------



## echoplxx (Jan 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> where do we check feb DvD contents online?



Go to February Feedback & Preview thread and download the Feb.xls file to view complete DVD contents


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2011)

ok thanks..


----------



## Roshan9415 (Feb 1, 2011)

Please add new linux Gnacktrack os in the DVD. It is good as it provide simple GUI for desktop user.
Make fastrack on "using XML with  PHP".


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 1, 2011)

echoplxx said:


> Check out Feb DVD for Pioneer One



thanx!!!


----------



## 12345mtp (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guys...
Please Add the following in this March'11 edition

Oracle Developer Suite
Python
Resume Templates
Terradata Tutorials
Informatica


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

any good full version game
preferred- Racedriver GRiD or Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2

and good licensed software.

I requested same stuff in feb issue..havent yet bought it as its still not arrived at my city.


Thanks.


----------



## insaneYLN (Feb 5, 2011)

It would be fantastic if all the *Webinars* of the past 2 years (2009 & 2010) are provided on the DVD.

If providing Webinars of 2 years is asking too much, then please provide all the Webinars of last year (2010).

Thank you.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Feb 5, 2011)

Please add the dojo security software in the DVD.
Web Security Dojo | Download Web Security Dojo software for free at SourceForge.net

Stand- alone training environment for Web Application Security.
It is large file so i cannot download therefore please include it in DVD.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2011)

^ seems it will be helpfull to many.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Feb 5, 2011)

i want a FASTRACK to android ..... and /or its application development

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## echoplxx (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys how's it going? _So.._ people are demanding for loads of apps and tutorials but what about Games?? Post more demands for full games and game demos !!


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Feb 7, 2011)

review of usb 3.0 1tb external hard disk , both portable & desktop hard diskss.....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 7, 2011)

who want those crappy multi player online games............most of the cases the packages would be corrupted................. etc etc...


but for that some quality s/w or tutorials would be help full to most of the digitians.


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Feb 7, 2011)

echoplxx said:


> Hey guys how's it going? _So.._ people are demanding for loads of apps and tutorials but what about Games?? Post more demands for full games and game demos !!



We are expecting that Digit should surprise with some hot demos ...... Somewhere on net I read that Crysis 2 demo is out.... Can you provide that?


----------



## neoethan (Feb 8, 2011)

echoplxx, I have started the subscription for Digit from March 11... I would like to know if you can add a game similar to Mafia in your DVD...

On the fast tracks, can you please explain us the MAC OS installation and the working methodolgy in a normal PC? May be working thru VMWare also?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 9, 2011)

Please include Artist X distro.
Its huge size makes it virtually undownloadable for people with low bandwidth or data limits, but it's simply THE BEST distro for creative souls.


----------



## echoplxx (Feb 11, 2011)

neoethan said:


> echoplxx, I have started the subscription for Digit from March 11... I would like to know if you can add a game similar to Mafia in your DVD...
> 
> On the fast tracks, can you please explain us the MAC OS installation and the working methodolgy in a normal PC? May be working thru VMWare also?



I'd love to include full versions of games like Mafia, Call of Duty, Dirt and so on but it doesn't work that way. These games are available for purchase in stores and their demos are part of the DVDs as and when they release. Free to give full games are always included in the DVDs, however I've started focusing on more serious free FPS and RTS games rather than small casual games. That's what you guys would like right?


----------



## neoethan (Feb 11, 2011)

echoplxx said:


> I'd love to include full versions of games like Mafia, Call of Duty, Dirt and so on but it doesn't work that way.




echoplxx, thanks for ur response first up. Just wanted you to suggest or include the demo versions, so that we get some hands on them. Once v find it to b gud, we can go ahead and buy it. Firstly need to know if its worth buying, thats y... 

I enjoyed playing Mafia. So expecting you to suggest games similar to that... 

And regarding my suggestion on the FT's, can you please come up with working on MAC (In normal PC's not a mac book) for starters. Would love to see that!!! Honestly, would be great if it can come in either the March or the April edition atleast...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

Mac ft was given last year.

We want serious and better games. RATHEr than investing Rs. 1 crore in anniversary give away invest half of that on prizes and remaining on blockbuster games

EA or Criterion wont say no to a check of 50 lakh will they?


Sorry if I have talked about money too much


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 12, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:


> i want a FASTRACK to android ..... and /or its application development
> 
> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



+1 for FT to Android App. Development.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

a Fast track to Social Networking

Fast Track to YouTube


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 15, 2011)

*LibreOffice on DVD!*


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2011)

^ requested it for this month issue. Was'nt responded


----------



## echoplxx (Feb 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ requested it for this month issue. Was'nt responded



We tested LibreOffice for Windows and were not quite satisfied with it, that is why we avoid giving it in the DVDs. OpenOffice is a far better option..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2011)

ok

after you're satisfied please give us.


----------



## Goleon (Feb 15, 2011)

Can you give out something like Microsoft Office 2010 Trial Version, Corel Draw Trial Version, Microsoft office is appretiated much


----------



## pratikanand (Feb 16, 2011)

please give meego1.1 netbook os,chrome os and if possible samsung bada os with a video how to install it in mobile?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2011)

Please include trailers of Awesome geek movies going to be released this year. Refer this link to get that list ->  30+ Hollywood Movies to look forward to in 2011

Also, it would be nice if you carry out an article and/or videos on Augmented Reality, like this one -> YouTube - USPS Priority Mail Simulator
I really want to do some futuristic stuff with as basic thing as a webcam!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

1 more request-
Movie-



The Social Network


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 16, 2011)

echoplxx said:


> We tested LibreOffice for Windows and were not quite satisfied with it, that is why we avoid giving it in the DVDs. OpenOffice is a far better option..



Oh! That's good!!

+1 for *The Social Network*!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also good if you guys include *Crash Time*


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ I highly doubt digit can include The Social Network, and that too when its still in the theaters!


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

GNOME 3 live CD so that people can have an idea of what to expect from it: GNOME 3 - Made of Easy


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 18, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ I highly doubt digit can include The Social Network, and that too when its still in the theaters!



Yup, but at least we can hope. Maybe Digit partners with some big corporate and gets the licenses!!!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, If I have to "hope" I would wish digit partner with Microsoft, and pack XBox 360 Kinect with each issue 



(Dream Big)


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2011)

^ would be excellent

Social Network would be a great first step on that ladder


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 19, 2011)

I would really appreciate a full length review on data recvery software.


PS :- If u can tell me then Please tell the issue in which u had covered review of data recovery software  last time !! i need to buy one within next few days.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2011)

I read a review on Stellar Data Phoenix Recovery
Forgot exact month.


----------



## echoplxx (Feb 19, 2011)

^
You can try Glary Utilities which is a free software for data recovery, works most of the time..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for suggestion.

Will try it


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 21, 2011)

actually i want recovery to be good that's why i am looking for paid software as generally  paid software are better than free ones. and the software should have GUI.


Thanks techfreak i had read the review also it was in the bazaar section but i want to compare all the market leaders before buying one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

^ No prob.

Which s/w have you decided to use?

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

How to Compare Data Recovery Software | eHow.com


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 21, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ No prob.
> 
> Which s/w have you decided to use?
> 
> ...



I am confused between following software :-

1)Easeus Data Recovery Wizard Professional 
2)Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery pro
3)Power Data Recovery  pro
Disk Doctor Windows Data Recovery

price no issue


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

create thread in software section stating your choices.

You will be able to make choice after different people express their opinion.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 21, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> create thread in software section stating your choices.
> 
> You will be able to make choice after different people express their opinion.


*thread*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

Some good video reviews.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mit ocw courses with videos:
6.001
6.002
6.003
6.004

PLEASE include these courses!!


----------



## echoplxx (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey guys I'll close this thread soon so save your demands for the April By Demand thread


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 24, 2011)

An artistx 1.0 dvd please


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 24, 2011)

I send a question for buying advice to agent 001, on 20 jan. I have to wait for whole month for answer. But digit neither printer my question nor give me answer to my email id.
That's not fair, if digit can't print all the inquiries, 
plz make a new category in forum for Agent 001, so that he can answer all inquires.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

There is a whole section dedicated its called 'buying advice'
if you cant find it, post it here.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2011)

haha! @yomanabhi !

Seriously dude!! Get off the Assembly Line, and make your way into the threads of TDF. Its a great place to resolve your queries.

Trust me, I was once on assembly line, myself


----------

